# Posting on Craigslist: "Work for rent?"



## panik (Aug 20, 2012)

I know it's really cheesy....just wondering what you folks think about this....OR if anyone in Columbus has room for us?   Any feedback appreciated!!!
I had to post the "nothing sexual" part because people kept replying with dumb shit.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/rew/3217217867.html 
Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 20, 2012)

panik said:


> I know it's really cheesy....just wondering what you folks think about this....OR if anyone in Columbus has room for us?   Any feedback appreciated!!!
> I had to post the "nothing sexual" part because people kept replying with dumb shit.
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/rew/3217217867.html
> Has anyone tried this before?



I did it for a year in Boston and various other towns I've lived in and got nothing but trolls propositioning me and or offering for me to be their live in prostitute. I had all sorts of creative details and specific information about myself and my interests as well. Craig's list in certain parts of the country just does not work (certain areas of it). I've used it for all sorts of things and had great successes and failures. Looking for cheap rentals/trade for fixing up/and things of the sort have just never surfaced for me. Good luck and be careful. It seems Craig's list has pretty much gone down the toilet most places.


----------



## panik (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks yeah it's not looking to promising but I just posted it in the "resume" section so maybe it'll get more views...yeah I know to be careful. I've only ever used CL for rides in the past, never had problems. Guess we'll see!
The main reason I'm doing this is I don't want any trouble with the law in a place I might plan on spending at least a couple more years, also don't want to lose my dog, yanno? There are sooooooooo many abandoned homes in Columbus too...sucks.


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 22, 2012)

theres nothing fucking here yeah its stupid .


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 23, 2012)

panik said:


> Thanks yeah it's not looking to promising but I just posted it in the "resume" section so maybe it'll get more views...yeah I know to be careful. I've only ever used CL for rides in the past, never had problems. Guess we'll see!
> The main reason I'm doing this is I don't want any trouble with the law in a place I might plan on spending at least a couple more years, also don't want to lose my dog, yanno? There are sooooooooo many abandoned homes in Columbus too...sucks.



I understand completely. Good luck.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 23, 2012)

wish you could come live with meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## panik (Sep 3, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> theres nothing fucking here yeah its stupid .


Calm down my bad, I deleted it at some point so I could repost it. 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/res/3219740593.html

Anyhoo it is actually working out, this dude has several properties he's gonna let me work to pay rent for...stuff like painting, tearing down walls and cleaning, whatever. I'm excited to be in a decent city again, and to have a place to leave my dog while I'm doing stuff like getting a paying job and whatnot. Yippee!


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 3, 2012)

Fed Ex Ground at London-Groveport Rd and I-71 is always hiring part-time package handlers.


----------



## panik (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey good to know, thanks!
That's kind of a pain in the ass bus commute for me though, I'm gonna be on the east side near Franklin park...in the hood haha. 
Do you know anything about the temp agencies here?


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 3, 2012)

the only temp agency I know (and it might not be there anymore) is on High St between 8th and 9th (south campus area) My old friends got sent to the Taco Bell meat packing plant thru this one and now will never eat Taco Bell again.

But nows the time to find a job just about anywhere on campus with the start of college.


----------

